# Made a Huge Mistake!!



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I haven't bought a new bow in some time now, so I decided I was going to go shoot the Maxxis 31 and 35 and get a new toy. Well I shot them and was leaning toward the 31, because I hunt from the tree saddle a lot and the short ATA would come in handy.

They had a Matrix there and I asked if I could shoot it just for S$%ts and giggles. Huge mistake, it was like shooting a blow gun! Unbelievable how smooth and quite this bow was. No sites, to long of draw length, range arrows, no nothing and shoot a tomato sized group. Never shot anything like it!!

Any chance you guys are willing to donate to the GPB fondation (Get Pez a Bow) to come up with the extra 600-700$ I need for this bow.:lol:

Have a good day, Pez


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Dude! You need to get back to work.:lol::lol:
If you're thinking that the reason you lost Saturday was because of your bow...I would STRONGLY suggest otherwise.:evil::lol::lol:
How much was that thing?

Big T


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

I was doing poorly up until that time to give my fellow sportsman a glimmer of hope. I was on the come back trail when I was abruptly sabotaged. 

A little less then 1700.00 out the door with tax!!:yikes:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Pez Gallo said:


> I was doing poorly up until that time to give my fellow sportsman a glimmer of hope. I was on the come back trail when I was abruptly sabotaged.
> 
> A little less then 1700.00 out the door with tax!!:yikes:


Definitely lighter than a wheel barrow which is probably why it appeals to you so much.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Pez Gallo said:
> 
> 
> > A little less then 1700.00 out the door with tax!!:yikes:


OH SNAP! That's like....2 boot camps!:evil:


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

You're one of the first people I have heard (read) say it is a great bow. Most of the talk about it is that its cool and innovative but not really all that much better. That is just internet babble and is certainly not gospel or anything. Was handling one at Jay's a few weeks back. Cool bows for sure, don't know if they are 1600.00 plus worth of cool but they are cool.


A number of years ago I was at the shop near my house just milling around. Salesman came up and started talking to me, after a bit of discussion he handed me a Mathews Switchback (the new hot model at the time) and told me to go fling a few on the range. Same as you say, no sight, arrows from the bucket etc etc. Shot about 5 arrows and was in love!!! Great shooting bow, especially compared to the bow I was shooting at the time. Had to put it down quick before it found its way into my car!!!!


----------



## Viva'sbow (Apr 26, 2010)

Went and shot a bunch of Bows last week and chose NOT to shoot the Carbon Matrix for this very reason. I was afraid I would have to have it. Walked out with a brand new Maxxis 31 and haven't looked back. It's one bad bow for sure. 

The Matrix has lived up to its hype as far as I'm concerned, except for the price. All the shooters that have one on Archerytalk.com love it.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Mightymouse said:


> You're one of the first people I have heard (read) say it is a great bow. Most of the talk about it is that its cool and innovative but not really all that much better. That is just internet babble and is certainly not gospel or anything. Was handling one at Jay's a few weeks back. Cool bows for sure, don't know if they are 1600.00 plus worth of cool but they are cool.
> 
> 
> A number of years ago I was at the shop near my house just milling around. Salesman came up and started talking to me, after a bit of discussion he handed me a Mathews Switchback (the new hot model at the time) and told me to go fling a few on the range. Same as you say, no sight, arrows from the bucket etc etc. Shot about 5 arrows and was in love!!! Great shooting bow, especially compared to the bow I was shooting at the time. Had to put it down quick before it found its way into my car!!!!


 
Allthough I really didn't do a lot of research on it, do to the price I didn't here(read) any negative comments other then the price. I will have to see what people are saying, cause it was by far the sweetest feeling bow I have ever had in my hands.

Have a good day, Pez


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

My cousin has the Carbon Matrix and I've shot it a few times, definitely a very sweet bow, BUT you can get two Maxxis for the price of one CM. The Matrix has the same cams and limbs as the maxxis. I couldn't justify spending twice as much to have the carbon riser, so I bought a Maxxis 35 and I'm very happy with it. If money wasn't an issue, I might have bought a CM. They are definitely a smooth shooter and also very light for 35"ATA, seemed to balance extremely well and absolutely dead in hand.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll donate a quarter but you need to pay for the stamp!

The CM is a very nice bow, I don't think its worth almost double most other bows, but it is a very very nice bow (plus I've heard a 32" ATA version in 2011 so maybe wait...)


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Besides those bows, did you shoot others? There are a lot of bows on the market, with a lot less $ tag. The Athens, New Breed, Mailand, Strothers Winchester (not sure when it will be out) are some of the newer bows that have great reviews. Then there is the Quest, Parker, Pearson, Darton, Elite, Forge, Bowtech and no I didn't forget Mathews, all bring something to the table. I suggest shooting a few more before making the plunge.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Non Typical said:


> Besides those bows, did you shoot others? There are a lot of bows on the market, with a lot less $ tag. The Athens, New Breed, Mailand, Strothers Winchester (not sure when it will be out) are some of the newer bows that have great reviews. Then there is the Quest, Parker, Pearson, Darton, Elite, Forge, Bowtech and no I didn't forget Mathews, all bring something to the table. I suggest shooting a few more before making the plunge.


Thanks for the advice and I have shot just about everything one time or another, but I am a Hoyt man through and through now. They have won me over. Just as I am a Shimano guy and others are Ford guys, I am a brand loyalist of them now unless something really crazy happens.

Have a good day, Pez


----------

